# I received This email This morning..



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Has anyone else heard or read about this? 


*Subject: PigeonGenius.jpg

Nick at National Geographic Television contacted the Digest and
myself and asked to get the word out on this upcoming show!!! With all the bad publicity the sport has gotten as of late in the national press, this will be a welcome change of pace and he promised me its all positive!! Please pass this on . . and WATCH the show . . . this will be GOOD for us - 
thanks guys and gals,
Dan Milner*


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I got this off the National Geographic Channel Website. 

*Pigeon Genius
Saturday, March 15, 2008, at 10P 
They live in our cities by the millions. Seemingly unremarkable gray birds, pigeons are smarter than we think. They are master fliers and navigators and have an incredible ability to find their way home from distant, unfamiliar locations. Just how pigeons do this is a question scientists across the globe are investigating. Join NGC as we explore the genius of pigeons!*


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Yup, it's been posted a couple of times, but the air dates differ a bit depending on whether you are in Asia, UK, etc. The US site didn't have the calendar out to the air date when it was first posted, but now it does  

We need LOTS of good publicity about the value, and the wonder of pigeons, to help dispel the widespread hatred and ignorance that's out there


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

It never hurts to read it again. P-i-g-e-o-n G-e-n-i-u-s "Smarter than you think".

I just love to see it in writing.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Feather said:


> It never hurts to read it again. P-i-g-e-o-n G-e-n-i-u-s "Smarter than you think".
> 
> I just love to see it in writing.


We need to post it far and wide!!  

I have sent word of it to some friends & relatives via email, I got back some replies like..I suppose this means you want me to watch this? lol.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> We need to post it far and wide!!
> 
> I have sent word of it to some friends & relatives via email, I got back some replies like..I suppose this means you want me to watch this? lol.


And you replied..yes it does!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd love to watch this. How do I find out the viewing date and time for the UK?

Lindi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

For the UK:

natgeochannel.co.uk/


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the link Snipes.

I keyed in the program and did a search and nothing came up.

Mega dissapointed  

Lindi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That's confusing because when it was first posted, I found it on the Asian and UK sites but not ours. Could it have already aired? There are about 4 threads about it on PT. One of them has airing info for UK, or I've gone batty. I'm trying to find it...


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

*This is the TV Schedule*

Posted at the National Geographic Channel site: http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/ET/popup/200803171300.html

Note: this link also states the show will be airing on the 17th.

Curios where you found the pigeongenius.jpg ? Is it online? I'd like to send it out to friends, if I could?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It's going around in an email announcement - I think sharing it widely is in order


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

FINALLY after much searching, I found the *UK* airing times for this program. I hadn't realised the program was called 'Brilliant Beasts: Pigeon Genius' and had just searched 'Pigeon Genius'!

*Nat Geo Wild*

*Tues 18 March at 9pm*

also showing on:

*19 March at 12.00am
26 March at 10.00am
26 March at 4.00pm*

Lindi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank goodness, I thought i'd gone mad.  Now I have to figure out how to record it because it's airing so late here


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

PixieTJ said:


> Curios where you found the pigeongenius.jpg ? Is it online? I'd like to send it out to friends, if I could?



Got it in my email. But you could just right click and "save picture as" from here.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Big Day*

* Saturday is the big day at 10PM the National Geographic will air the PIGEON GENIUS SHOW. The show will also be aired on the 16 Sunday at 1AM and there is to be a third showing on Monday 17 at 1PM. ALL THESE TIMES ARE EASTERN STANDARD TIME SO THOSE IN OTHER TIME ZONES SHOULD ADJUST FOR THE TIME IN THEIR TIME ZONE also check your local listing to find the correct chanel.* .GEORGE


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Now I am confused because I thought it was on this Saturday night at 10


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

TheSnipes said:


> Now I am confused because I thought it was on this Saturday night at 10


I looked it up and it is sat night, 10pm eastern. Maybe it depends on where you live.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI TILLY, Yes it does depend on where you live I live on the WEST COAST and when its 10 pm on the east coast its only 7pm on the west coast. That is why you need to check your local listing. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> HI TILLY, Yes it does depend on where you live I live on the WEST COAST and when its 10 pm on the east coast its only 7pm on the west coast. That is why you need to check your local listing. .GEORGE


I think they meant the "DAY", not the time. You said tomorrow, which is Friday. Did you loose a day there George?????????


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> Now I am confused because I thought it was on this Saturday night at 10


 SNIPES IF YOU ARE NOT IN THE EASTERN TIME ZONE YOU BEST CHECK YOUR LOCAL LISTING.I THINK YOUR ARE IN THE CENTRAL TIME ZONE. .GEORGE


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I think they meant the "DAY", not the time. You said tomorrow, which is Friday. Did you loose a day there George?????????


Yes that's what I meant, I thought it was airing Saturday but he said tomorrow.  LOL I had to double check in case *I* missed a day! It is still Thursday, whew


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

george simon said:


> SNIPES IF YOU ARE NOT IN THE EASTERN TIME ZONE YOU BEST CHECK YOUR LOCAL LISTING.I THINK YOUR ARE IN THE CENTRAL TIME ZONE.  .GEORGE



I checked and it is on *Saturday*, March 15th, 10 PM EDT.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

George wants to watch this show so bad, he's just skipping Friday and going straight to Saturday!!  
That's ok George!! The rest of us will go ahead and muddle through Friday for ya. See ya Saturday!!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> George wants to watch this show so bad, he's just skipping Friday and going straight to Saturday!!
> That's ok George!! The rest of us will go ahead and muddle through Friday for ya. See ya Saturday!!!


Hey no fair, that means he got a day ahead of us somehow and he gets to see it sooner!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Hey no fair, that means he got a day ahead of us somehow and he gets to see it sooner!!


If George doesn't get on here and read this thread, he'll be sitting in front of the TV tomorrow night at 10:00 wondering why "the show" isn't on.....

PS: George is a slick one!!! He went back and edited his first post to start with "Saturday" instead of "tomorrow".....nice try George.........


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I thought I had this show figured out; but now you guys even have me wondering....  I got it programmed into the t.v. so it will tell me when to watch it...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> I thought I had this show figured out; but now you guys even have me wondering....  I got it programmed into the t.v. so it will tell me when to watch it...


You probably have everything correct. George was confused on what day it was. He had posted that "tomorrow" (Friday) was the big day. We were ribbing him about it and he went in and edited his post to say Saturday, but that's not what it said originally. 
Anyway, the show IS on Saturday at 10:00 PM EST.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> PS: George is a slick one!!! He went back and edited his first post to start with "Saturday" instead of "tomorrow".....nice try George.........


LOL! You're too quick for him


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> LOL! You're too quick for him


 You have not heard the worst I could not get it on my TV. It seems to me that COX cable may not like our birds,I may have to buy a dish and drop COX. .GEORGE


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

bummer George  My sister has dishnet and they do not have nat geo. maybe you have to get some kind of package that includes that network


----------

